# Rifle's, under the shotgun line



## SmithDerek16 (Jan 19, 2010)

Morning Ladies/Gent's,

Quick one today- I've been digging through forum posts and have checked the DNR&E sight repeadatley and can't seem to find an answer to my question.

I have an heirloom Marlin Lever Action 30-30, I'd like to Varmit hunt with it - I don't want to get into what caliber is good for what - topic for another day.

My question is - Coyote/Fox season falls during Shotgun Deer season. Now according to the DNR's website only a .22 Rimfire or smaller can be used at *night*, - now how about morning/evening just like deer hunting?

I think it's a gray area - but I've been wrong waaaaaay too many times to risk having a firearm taken from me and/or face criminal liability. I'm not into breaking rules - I just want to know if I can use this firearm during the daylight hours. 

I think i could have completly missed this part but I don't know - Help is appreciated.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

During firearm deer season you cannot use a centerfire rifle below the line, regardless of day or night.


----------



## SmithDerek16 (Jan 19, 2010)

ajmorell said:


> During firearm deer season you cannot use a centerfire rifle below the line, regardless of day or night.


 
Page 6
"Michigan also is divided into a northern rifle zone where rifles may used for firearm deer hunting and a southern shotgun zone where only shotguns, muzzleloading firearms and certain handguns may be used for *deer* hunting. (see page 28)"

So does this shotgun rule ONLY apply during 15-30 Nov? And also the ext doe season around christmas?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Correct.... Rifle /shotgun line is ONLY for firearm deer season... Nov 15--30.

Anytime you are deer hunting you must follow the rules for where you are hunting. So, if hunting the late season in southern Michigan you must follow the rules that would apply in the shotgunzone during regular deer season..


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

SmithDerek16 said:


> Page 6
> "Michigan also is divided into a northern rifle zone where rifles may used for firearm deer hunting and a southern shotgun zone where only shotguns, muzzleloading firearms and certain handguns may be used for *deer* hunting. (see page 28)"
> 
> So does this shotgun rule ONLY apply during 15-30 Nov? And also the ext doe season around christmas?


I'm not sure about the ext doe season but 100% sure about Nov 15-30


----------



## SmithDerek16 (Jan 19, 2010)

So predator hutning outside of 15-30 Novemeber, Predator NOT DEER there should be a green light for use of a centerfire? As long as obviously I'm not using it at night...I know the night law.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

SmithDerek16 said:


> So predator hutning outside of 15-30 Novemeber, Predator NOT DEER there should be a green light for use of a centerfire? As long as obviously I'm not using it at night...I know the night law.


Yup


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Lets change that to Nov 10th---30th. and you would be OK. We have the so called "Quiet period" before deer season...


---------------------------
Nov. 10-14
It is unlawful to carry afield or transport any rifle (including rimfire) or shotgun if you have buckshot, slug, ball loads or cut shells.

Exception: You may transport a firearm to your deer camp or to a target range during this period if the firearm is properly transported (see Transporting - Carrying Firearms and Bows and Arrows).


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

malainse said:


> Lets change that to Nov 10th---30th. and you would be OK. We have the so called "Quiet period" before deer season...
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> ...


I don't understand what that is saying. Are you trying to tell me that I can't carry any gun (except for bird shot which isn't listed) into the field to hunt during that time?


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

Yes


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

ajmorell said:


> I don't understand what that is saying. Are you trying to tell me that I can't carry any gun (except for bird shot which isn't listed) into the field to hunt during that time?


Yeah the DNR thinks it will be too tempting. You know you will want to poach a deer if you have a loaded rifle...just admit it. That is what they think. Another stupid law by rather outdated thinking.

I guess they forget poachers don't usually care about what season is open. This is the same reason you can't use anything more than a .22 at night.


----------



## JackieTreeHorn (Sep 15, 2008)

If I were a poacher, all I would ever use is a .22 at night. Freakin' ideal, no?


----------



## SmithDerek16 (Jan 19, 2010)

JackieTreeHorn said:


> If I were a poacher, all I would ever use is a .22 at night. Freakin' ideal, no?



.22 a night also deals with noise constraint as well.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

SmithDerek16 said:


> .22 a night also deals with noise constraint as well.


Poaching has always been the reasoning behind the nighttime rule...not noise, because you can still use shotguns at night for dogs, however, not with buckshot or slugs.


----------

